# MySql ERROR! Deja Vu.



## timoran (Jan 22, 2006)

"MySql ERROR! Please check the logs for information on the error(s)"

Usually it only happens for a minute, but it appears FA is now stuck in the error and will be until the server is reset.

Does this sound familiar? This is the same crap that used to happen on old FA. Apparently something is still being done wrong as far as MySQL accesses.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 22, 2006)

timoran said:
			
		

> Does this sound familiar? This is the same crap that used to happen on old FA. Apparently something is still being done wrong as far as MySQL accesses.


News to me, if so.


----------



## vashdragon (Jan 22, 2006)

Yah i thought it was Fchan that had this problem.  Besides, im pretty sure that Dragoneer stated in another post that these issues are resolved once they switch over to their main server.

Every time i get this error it is only when there are 500+ people browsing the site at once.  And if your like me you open several windows at once.  Now factor in that its saturday night....  Its just like the Queue to get into WoW.


----------



## timoran (Jan 22, 2006)

vashdragon said:
			
		

> Every time i get this error it is only when there are 500+ people browsing the site at once.



So... in other words, about 25 hours a day give or take an hour?


----------



## vashdragon (Jan 22, 2006)

timoran said:
			
		

> vashdragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, i tend to be online at odd times in the Day.  Usually at around 3am there are only around 300-400 people and i never get the error at this time of the day.  Every time i get this error i can look up at the number of people on and it says around 500-600+ people are browsing.  Thus i always figured it was a server overload.  To many people on at one time seems to be whats messing it up IMO.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 22, 2006)

timoran said:
			
		

> vashdragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ease back a bit, please...

If you'd been following the previous threads, the normal reason for MySql errors recently has been during a server reboot.
The problem being that we're still running on our backup server for the next few days. This has slowdown problems associated with not having enough RAM and ends up caching to disk near peak-time (~4 hours per day) resulting in the need for reboot, from time-to-time.

At present, however, MySql is totally offline for whatever reason.
There was no particularly obvious slowdown before that happened.

I don't believe there was a scheduled outage, unless (of course) we're currently swapping to the primary server.
No news from the techs, alas.

=
@Vash. Thanks. Even with the backup server we can run smoothly at 700-750 users: it just depends on how much they're thrashing the system. Near peak-time people get busier...


----------



## Zerophex (Jan 22, 2006)

My question here is:

When is FA going back online? In short, is this error going to stay and if it is here to stay... then how many days/weeks/months must we endure it?

Anyway, sorry if I know like, next to nothing, but well... anyway.

Have a nice day.


----------



## timoran (Jan 22, 2006)

Zerophex said:
			
		

> My question here is:
> 
> When is FA going back online? In short, is this error going to stay and if it is here to stay... then how many days/weeks/months must we endure it?
> 
> ...



Once again basing on previous experience regarding FA outages... It will get fixed when Jheryn is online next and reboots the server.

Then the next time there's a load on the server it will go out again, and remain out again until Jheryn reboots again. Repeat until bug is fixed or people stop going to FA and putting it under load.


----------



## Zerophex (Jan 22, 2006)

I see... well, I hope for them that the site doesn't grow because that with a server this unstable... well, anyway.

Let's just hope Jheryn isn't on vacation then...

Thank you for answering.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 22, 2006)

Since there's still no word from the techs, I presume this is not a scheduled outage and a manual restart would appear to be required.

For those in the US, it's probably best to work on the basis that FA won't be back online until Sunday morning. Apologies for this.
(More inconvenient for anyone in Europe or Australia...).

=
_I'll ask to see what we have with regards remote server access, in case this happens again when tech support is unavailable._


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 22, 2006)

Zerophex said:
			
		

> I see... well, I hope for them that the site doesn't grow because that with a server this unstable... well, anyway.


Please read the previous posts in the thread. 

Per above, we are not currently on the primary server but should hopefully be so in a few days time.


----------



## eorpheus (Jan 22, 2006)

Zerophex said:
			
		

> My question here is:
> 
> When is FA going back online? In short, is this error going to stay and if it is here to stay... then how many days/weeks/months must we *endure* it?


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jan 22, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Since there's still no word from the techs, I presume this is not a scheduled outage and a manual restart would appear to be required.
> 
> For those in the US, it's probably best to work on the basis that FA won't be back online until Sunday morning. Apologies for this.
> (More inconvenient for anyone in Europe or Australia...).
> ...



This not an scheduled outage at all. If it was Prefar would have posted it here or Fender would have made an announcement.

Alas, it is Sunday morning here in Europe but having no access to it myself I can't do more then ask to please wait till "America wakes up".

Sorry to everyone who lives in Europe and more eastern country's to face this problem during the day. I'm just as annoyed over it as any of you so please show patience. (As many of you already have shown numerous times.)


----------



## MistressLeathurkatt (Jan 22, 2006)

I've seen it run smoothely with over 1000 users on line, somewhere between 1000 and 1200 I believe.  When it errored out I think the last user count I saw was 300 and something.  Either the server itself had to reboot and seems to be stuck, or MySql is down.  Either way I don't think anyone can guestimate when FA will be back up.  Hopefully soon though.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 22, 2006)

MistressLeathurkatt said:
			
		

> I've seen it run smoothely with over 1000 users on line, somewhere between 1000 and 1200 I believe.  When it errored out I think the last user count I saw was 300 and something.  Either the server itself had to reboot and seems to be stuck, or MySql is down.  Either way I don't think anyone can guestimate when FA will be back up.  Hopefully soon though.


This may be resultant of a DDOS attack. We're looking into it right now.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 22, 2006)

Zerophex said:
			
		

> When is FA going back online? In short, is this error going to stay and if it is here to stay... then how many days/weeks/months must we endure it?


FA should be back online shortly. And, for that matter, the SQL errors should go away when we roll over to our primarily server (we're still on a temp).


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 22, 2006)

Back...

_Hrmm; nearly eight hours out. Sorry, Australia. _


----------



## TORA (Jan 23, 2006)

Happened to me this morning and only 335 people on.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 3, 2006)

Alright, I'm not gonna say I just saw and got a MySql error window again. 
...Aww crap, I just did! :lol:


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 3, 2006)

Gabe said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm not gonna say I just saw and got a MySql error window again.
> ...Aww crap, I just did! :lol:


Yeah, I suspect this is going to be a pretty tough weekend for those of us determined (or required) to get into FA near peak time. 
Apologies...

My personal recommendation, unfortunately, would be if it's looking in bad shape for any length of time, to come back a good number of hours later, or off-peak the following day. Kinda sucky, I know ?)... but hoping next weekend will be a lot better.
_(In the mean time, user pages give the worst performance and, where possible, if there's not a response within a few seconds please try to avoid the temptation to open another dozen pics pre-emptively...)._

I haven't heard any update recently about the primary server getting back online, nor the extra memory for the backup server.
Maybe Dragoneer or the techs have further info on either/both of those?


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm trying to get an update. I've been sick the past few days. =/


----------

